# Looking for place to rent in Mijas/Benalmadena Pueblo



## pufnstuf (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all,

We're looking for someone with a 2/3 bedroom property in the Mijas/Benalmadena pueblo area, for short-long term let, from end of January/beginning of February 2012.

We're quite open minded but TV SAT and outside space is a must, as well as allowing one adorable and well behaved dog to stay. Wi-Fi a big plus.

Many thanks

Griff and Claire


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have an agent friend in that area who may be able to help you. However, a short term rent such as that tends to be classed as a holiday rental and can be quite pricey

Sales and long and short term rentals in Benalmadena Costa del Sol Her name is Melanie

Jo xxx


----------



## pufnstuf (Feb 2, 2011)

*Looking for home in Mijas/Benalmadena Pueblo to rent*

Hi Jo,

Thanks ever so much for getting back to us. We'll certainly have a look at the website. We are moving permanently so can sign a contract for longer if it's the right place! Currently in the process of setting up property viewings on 28th/29th December if anyone is looking for reliable, clean and responsible tenants (professional couple, home owners).

Best wishes

Claire and Griff x


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Jo - This link doesn't seem to work anymore (my computer thinks it's a virus!), do you have the new link or the name I could search for? Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JaneStanley said:


> Hi Jo - This link doesn't seem to work anymore (my computer thinks it's a virus!), do you have the new link or the name I could search for? Thanks.


it's working OK for me - maybe try a different brower? I'm using firefox


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> it's working OK for me - maybe try a different brower? I'm using firefox


Thanks Jo - works ok in Safari.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JaneStanley said:


> Thanks Jo - works ok in Safari.


I'm not jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I'm not jo


 yeah, but we're the same thing lol!!!


Sales and long and short term rentals in Benalmadena Costa del Sol A friend of mine, Melanie runs this, she may be able to help

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> yeah, but we're the same thing lol!!!
> 
> 
> Sales and long and short term rentals in Benalmadena Costa del Sol A friend of mine, Melanie runs this, she may be able to help
> ...


isn't that the same link :confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> isn't that the same link :confused2:


 oh yes :doh:!! Hey, I'm losing the plot this evening - family crisis' et al:yo::fencing: :madgrin::madgrin::madgrin:lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry!


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

JaneStanley said:


> Hi Jo - This link doesn't seem to work anymore (my computer thinks it's a virus!), do you have the new link or the name I could search for? Thanks.


Same here on my phone it diverted to another address. some betting site that just had a address but the screen was blank. you get the same issue if you google the rental site aswe aswell


never mind guess its a browser issue. heck knows what browser a phone uses!


----------

